# chainsaw jig



## harvey18 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi guys 

Hope you can help,have just bought myself an old town canoe,but in my haste i did not realise that my garage was not big enough to store the canoe, i have reclamied 6"x6" timber lengths which i hope to build a gambrel shed 20x12 so i can store the canoe in the roof space.The problem i have is how to rig up the chainsaw to cut at adjustable accurate angles and also true 90 degrees,and also how to join the gambrel roof beams together,i'm also limited by the tools i have at my disposal, thats why i was hoping to use the chainsaw .


----------



## MotorSeven (Jan 2, 2009)

There is a rig that attaches to a chain saw to make 90 degree cuts(can't remember the name), but i don't think there is one for angles. Before i get started laying my house logs i am going to fab one up(a 90 degree cut off jig). I think the best way would be to mark your cut, use a hand circular saw to score your lines, then finish with the chain saw or old fasoined hand saw. Take your time , mark all 4 sides of everything & practice on some scrap & i think you might be suprised how close you can get. For those slight imperfections, a grinder with an 80 grit disc will work wonders. 

RD


----------



## irishcountry (Jan 2, 2009)

Check out Bailey's website I think they sell the "beam boss" I think its made for making the type of cuts your talking about at least it will give you some ideas. Hope it helps Happy New Year irishcountry


----------



## Brmorgan (Jan 3, 2009)

Download the "Chainsaw Lumbermaking" PDF that I made from HERE. On page 198 he shows a jig he built for cutting angles. It looks fairly simple to build and yet effective and accurate. Something for you to check out anyway. I'm going to build something similar for myself for next year as I'd like to start to learn timberframing.


----------



## harvey18 (Jan 4, 2009)

cheers guys
thanks for the info,


----------

